# Pro 2300 wont auto seal



## smokinjoe52 (Mar 21, 2021)

My Weston 2300 suddenly will not auto seal. Still works fine if I hit the MANUAL seal button.  I have ordered replacement foam seals thinking there is a small ingress of air that prevents it from reaching it's auto seal vacuum level, but have a sneaky suspicion that is not the problem. Has anybody had this issue, and what was the resolution?
TIA
Joe


----------



## old sarge (Mar 21, 2021)

Aside from a leak, the only thing I can think of is the circuit board that controls the unit.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 21, 2021)

Joe, Old Sarge - Thanks for information.  My Cabela's unit is doing the same thing.  Bought the Inkbird vacuum sealer back in Jan 2021 to augment my Cabela's sealer.  FYI - Amazon has a good deal on the INK-VS01 unit, same cost as the one I purchased; List Price: $69.99  Price: $54.99 & Prime/free Returns and a 30% extra savings with the coupon. Amazon.com: Inkbird Vacuum Sealer, Automatic PowerVac Compact Air Sealing Machine for Food Preservation, Dry&Moist Sealing Modes, Built-in Cutter, Easy Cleaning Stainless Steel Panel, Led Indicator Lights for Vertical Storage: Kitchen & Dining For that price, I figure I could buy one a year and still stay ahead of the game.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2021)

smokinjoe52 said:


> My Weston 2300 suddenly will not auto seal. Still works fine if I hit the MANUAL seal button.  I have ordered replacement foam seals thinking there is a small ingress of air that prevents it from reaching it's auto seal vacuum level, but have a sneaky suspicion that is not the problem. Has anybody had this issue, and what was the resolution?
> TIA
> Joe


If during your wait for seals, take old ones out and wash with warm soapy water and allow to dry completely. This will bring new life to some seals. Hope that is our only issue. Like sarge said, circuit board otherwise.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 21, 2021)

IF it is the circuit board; # 32 on the chart. 





						Parts for Weston Pro-2100/Pro-2300 Vacuum Sealers
					

Parts for Weston Pro-2100/Pro-2300 Vacuum Sealers,all parts in stock



					www.sealersunlimited.com


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2021)

Is the pressure switch on the pump assembly or the main board? I would check for loose connections between the two.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Mar 22, 2021)

If it is not the foam seals, hitting the MANUAL button is not really that burdensome. I might try to contact WESTON. I'm not sure what their customer service is like these days.


----------



## SRK (May 5, 2021)

smokinjoe52 said:


> My Weston 2300 suddenly will not auto seal. Still works fine if I hit the MANUAL seal button.  I have ordered replacement foam seals thinking there is a small ingress of air that prevents it from reaching it's auto seal vacuum level, but have a sneaky suspicion that is not the problem. Has anybody had this issue, and what was the resolution?
> TIA
> Joe


I had the exact same problem. There is a vacuum pressure sensor on the board. It has a star screw in the middle. you can adjust in or out. I started backing out the screw a little at a time while sealing an item(any item) until it shut off automatically. Tested for over 2 hours and works like a charm. You have to adjust a little at a time. As a matter of fact it now creates a vacuum quicker and more solid.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (May 5, 2021)

SRK said:


> I had the exact same problem. There is a vacuum pressure sensor on the board. It has a star screw in the middle. you can adjust in or out. I started backing out the screw a little at a time while sealing an item(any item) until it shut off automatically. Tested for over 2 hours and works like a charm. You have to adjust a little at a time. As a matter of fact it now creates a vacuum quicker and more solid.


Hi,  I had tried that and it did not change the symptoms. Went slowly from one end to the other. I finally resolved the issue by taking the pressure sensor and solenoid assembly apart and cleaning. It worked the first time I re-assembled and has worked ever since. Weird. I did not replace anything except the PTFE tapes and the foam seals. Works like new. I had resigned myself to manual sealing, but no problems now.


----------



## SRK (May 6, 2021)

smokinjoe52 said:


> Hi,  I had tried that and it did not change the symptoms. Went slowly from one end to the other. I finally resolved the issue by taking the pressure sensor and solenoid assembly apart and cleaning. It worked the first time I re-assembled and has worked ever since. Weird. I did not replace anything except the PTFE tapes and the foam seals. Works like new. I had resigned myself to manual sealing, but no problems now.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind. Mine is running better than ever now also. Seals faster and better than ever. Spare parts are getting harder to find though. I try to keep spares of the tape, heating element, sensor, (20 pistons, and tubing. These sealers are the best and so damned rebuildable. Good to keep spare parts on hand in case China gets mad at "sleepy Joe".


----------



## SkullyAcres (Apr 23, 2022)

smokinjoe52 said:


> Hi,  I had tried that and it did not change the symptoms. Went slowly from one end to the other. I finally resolved the issue by taking the pressure sensor and solenoid assembly apart and cleaning. It worked the first time I re-assembled and has worked ever since. Weird. I did not replace anything except the PTFE tapes and the foam seals. Works like new. I had resigned myself to manual sealing, but no problems now.


I'm having the exact same issue. Where is the pressure sensor and solenoid assembly located?


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Apr 23, 2022)

SkullyAcres said:


> I'm having the exact same issue. Where is the pressure sensor and solenoid assembly located?


Hi Skully,
I can't find a picture to show you. If you have yours open, take a picture of the guts, and I'll point it out to you.  -Joe


----------

